# رسالة الى الازواج الرجال



## حياة بالمسيح (8 سبتمبر 2015)

في الرسالة الى اهل افسس والاصحاح الخامس
21 خاضعين بعضكم لبعض في خوف الله
22 أيها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن كما للرب
ايها الازواج الرجال ان علاقتكم الزوجية هي الخضوع في اتجاهين بينكم وبين زوجاتكم وليس على زوجاتكم الخضوع لكم كلية فهذه ليست علاقة زوجية انما دكتاتورية وتسلط وتعظم الذات وتفرد باتخاذ القرارات
انما يجب ان تكون علاقتكم اخذ وعطاء متبادل وخضوع متبادل بينكم وبين زوجاتكم لتعيشوا حياة ملؤها مخافة الله وربنا يبارككم


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 سبتمبر 2015)

هذا ربط غير صحيح للأيات ..
لا يوجد ما يسمى بخضوع متبادل بين الزوجين ..
يجوز أن يكون تشاور بين الزوجين أو تفاهم ولكن ليس خضوع متبادل ..


----------



## philanthropist (8 سبتمبر 2015)

أول أساس للسلام العائلي هو أنَّ الزواج المسيحي ”سرٌّ“ كنسي، أي أن في هذا السرِّ، يُكلَّل الزواج الطبيعي البشري بحلول الروح القدس على العروسين ليُتمِّم اتحادهما معاً ومع المسيح، فيصيران جسداً واحداً كاملاً متكاملاً، أي رأس وجسد، على مثال المسيح والكنيسة: الزوج الرأس، والزوجة الجسد؛ كمثال المسيح الرأس، والكنيسة الجسد.

وتعبير ”جسد واحد“، يعني جسداً متكاملاً أي ”جسد“ مع ”رأس“. وهو تشبيه رمزي مأخوذ من نموذج الجسد البشري الذي فيه يتكوَّن الجسد من رأس وجسد.

وأحياناً يُساء فهم الرموز والتشبيهات، حيث تُحمَّل بأكثر مما هو مقصود منها. فكثيراً ما يُفهم من أن الرجل رأس المرأة، أن الرجل هو الرئيس، والمرأة هي ”المرؤوس“؛ على مثال ما هو قائم في الوظائف والشركات، وكأن المقصود هو أن الرجل ”رئيس“ أو ”مدير“ أو ”قائد“ المرأة. ولكن تشبيه ”الرأس“ و”الجسد“ أبعد ما يكون عن هذا المفهوم الإداري. وقد أعطى القديس بولس الأساس الروحي لهذا التشبيه في رسالة أفسس - الأصحاح الخامس. لذلك لابد أن نقرأ ما كتبه الوحي الإلهي حتى نفهم الأبعاد الروحية لتشبيه ”الرأس“ و”الجسد“.

علاقات متبادلة:

يبدأ الأصحاح الخامس من رسالة أفسس بآيات موجَّهة لكل المؤمنين والمؤمنات: «فكونوا متمثِّلين بالله كأولاد أحباء. واسلكوا في المحبة، كما أحبنا المسيح أيضاً، وأسلم نفسه لأجلنا قرباناً وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة» (أف 5: 2،1). هاتان الآيتان في الواقع ذات صلة هامة بالآيات اللاحقة عن سرِّ الزيجة المسيحية.

فإذا انتقلنا إلى الأعداد من 18-21، نجد أنها ما زالت موجَّهة إلى عموم المؤمنين والمؤمنات، ولكنها أيضاً تحمل معاني رمزية متصلة بالآيات اللاحقة عن مفهوم ”الرأس“ و”الجسد“ في جسد سرِّ الزيجة:

+ «ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة، بل امتلئوا بالروح. مُكلِّمين بعضكم بعضاً بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية، مُترنِّمين ومُرتِّلين في قلوبكم للرب. شاكرين على كل شيء، في اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح، لله والآب. خاضعين بعضكم لبعض في خوف الله».

فلننتبه إلى الأمر الأخير: «خاضعين بعضكم لبعض في خوف الله».

هذه الوصية الأخيرة موجَّهة لعموم المؤمنين والمؤمنات، لكن الآية اللاحقة لهذه الوصية، نجدها في النص اليوناني موجَّهة للنساء ولكن دون ذِكر فعل ”الخضوع“ في الجملة. وكأن القديس بولس يذكر الجملة الثانية مرتبطة بالآية السابقة بما تحمله من فعل ”الخضوع“، وكأنه يقول: ”خاضعين بعضكم لبعض في خوف الله، النساء لرجالهن، كما للرب“.

نسوق هذا الشرح لنُبيِّن قصد الوحي الإلهي من وصية خضوع المؤمنين لبعضهم البعض في خوف الله، أنه يقصد هنا بالتخصيص خضوع النساء لأزواجهن. وهو هنا يشرح نوع هذا الخضوع بأنه مثل خضوع الإنسان للمسيح. فهو ليس خضوع المرؤوس لرئيس العمل، ولا خضوع العبد للسيِّد؛ بل هو خضوع المحبة، كمثل خضوعنا جميعاً للمسيح عن محبة وتسليم إرادي.

ومن خضوع المحبة الإرادي ننتقل لنفحص:

قانون العلاقة المتبادلة بين ”الرأس“ و”الجسد“ في سرِّ الزيجة:

ولكي نوضِّح تفاصيل هذه العلاقة المتبادلة بين ”الرأس“ و”الجسد“، نضع أمام القارئ كل تشبيه أمام التشبيه المقابل له حسب نظرة الإنجيل:

                                    (الزوجة)                               (الزوج)

                                    1. جسد               ==>             رأس

                                    2. خضوع           ==>              بَذْل

                                    3. مهابة واحترام   ==>            محبة

هذه التشبيهات المرتبطة بعضها لبعض تبيِّن سمات العلاقة المتبادلة بين الرجل وامرأته، بنفس هذا الترتيب والتقابُل الذي شرحه الإنجيل.
والآن ننتقل إلى الآيات المختصة بسرِّ الزيجة (الآيات 22-33):

+ «أيها النساء اخضعْنَ لرجالكُنَّ، كما للرب. لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضاً رأس الكنيسة، وهو مُخلِّص الجسد.

ولكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح، كذلك النساء لرجالهنَّ في كل شيء.

أيها الرجال أحبُّوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح أيضاً الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها، لكي يُقدِّسها مُطهِّراً إيَّاها بغسْل الماء بالكلمة، لكي يُحضرها لنفسه كنيسةً مجيدة، لا دنس فيها ولا غَضْنَ، أو شيء من مثل ذلك، بل تكون مُقدَّسة وبلا عيب.

كذلك يجب على الرجال أن يحبُّوا نساءهم كأجسادهم. مَن يحب امرأته يُحِبُّ نفسه. فإنه لم يُبغِض أحدٌ جسده قط، بل يَقُوتُه ويُربِّيه، كما الرب أيضاً (يقوت ويُربِّي) الكنيسة. لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه.

من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأُمه ويلتصق (أو ”ويتَّحد“ - في الترجمة العربية الحديثة) بامرأته، ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً. هذا السرُّ عظيمٌ، ولكنني أنا أقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة.

وأما أنتم الأفراد فليُحِبَّ كلُّ واحد امرأته هكذا كنفسه، وأما المرأة فَلْتَهَبْ (أو ”فلتحترم“ - كما في الترجمة العربية الحديثة) رجلها».

وهنا نشرح الثلاث الوصايا المزدوجة:

1 - الجسد / الرأس. الزوجة الجسد، والزوج الرأس. والاثنان يُكوِّنان جسداً واحداً مكتملاً. وعلى مثال الجسد البشري، فالرأس فيه هو الذي يحمل همَّ حياة الإنسان، لأن في داخله ما يُحرِّك به باقي الجسد ويحفظه ويحميه وينذره ويُنبِّهه... إلخ. فالعينان، والأُذنان، والأنف، والفم، ثم المخ بكل ما يحويه من مراكز الانتباه والفهم والإنذار وتحريك الأعضاء وأجهزة الجسم المختلفة وحماية الجسد من الأخطار وصيانته وحفظه، إلى آخر وظائف المخ بمراكزه الحسَّاسة بداخله؛ كل هذا يُمثِّل الجسد البشري ككل.

أما الجسد، من جهةٍٍ، فهو الذي يخضع لعمل الرأس (بمعنى الاستجابة، سواء كانت إرادية أو لا إرادية، لكل الإشارات التي يرسلها الرأس لكل الأجهزة التي في داخل الجسد)؛ ومن جهةٍ أخرى، فالجسد هو الذي يحمل الرأس ويُكمِّل عمله ويُعطيه اكتماله بخضوعه.

وهنا لا يمكن أن نقول إن الرأس أعظم من الجسد، ولا الجسد أقل اعتباراً من الرأس، بل الاثنان متكاملان، وخضوع الجسد لتعليمات الرأس لا يحمل أي معنى للدونية أو العبودية أو القِلَّة من جانب الجسد؛ بل الاكتمال وحفظ توازن الحياة لدى الإنسان ككلٍّ، ودوام نموِّه وممارسته حياته.

2 - الخضوع / البذل، على مثال بَذْل المسيح وتسليمه نفسه من أجل خلاص وحياة الكنيسة جسده. فالتزام الزوج بالبذل واجبٌ أكثر ثقلاً وعطاءً وتضحيةً، وسيُقابله حتماً خضوع المحبة من جانب المرأة.

3 - المهابة والاحترام / المحبة. فاحترام الزوجة لزوجها يُقابله المحبة من جانب الزوج شبَّهها القديس بولس كمثل محبة الرجل لنفسه ولجسده تماماً.

هذه العلاقات المتبادلة بالصورة المحدَّدة التي شرحناها في الثلاث النقاط السابقة، هي التي تحدِّد أساس السلام العائلي، وليس أفكارنا نحن. فكثيرون من الناس مثلاً يظنون أن الخضوع أي خضوع المرأة للرجل هو لأن الرجل رأس المرأة. لكن العلاقة المتبادلة الصحيحة هي أن خضوع المرأة مُتبادَل مع بَذْل الرجل نفسه من أجل امرأته. واحترام الزوجة لزوجها وإعطاؤه المهابة اللازمة، ليس لأنها امرأة وهو الرجل، ولكن لأن الزوج يحبها كمثل نفسه وجسده هو، وهو يبذل نفسه من أجلها، وهكذا... إلخ.

لذلك لا يصح أن يرفع الرجل شعار هذه الآيات عن الخضوع بسبب كونه رأس المرأة، أو عن المهابة والاحترام التي يجب أن تُعطيها الزوجة له، في أوقات الأزمات والخلافات، كسند له في تثبيت وضعه أو الدفاع عن رأيه؛ بل على الزوج أن يُعِدَّ نفسه دائماً لأن يبذل نفسه من أجل امرأته، وأن ينظر إليها كما ينظر إلى جسده ونفسه، حتى تكتمل العلاقة المتبادَلة بخضوع امرأته ومهابتها واحترامها له. فكما يُطالب الإنجيل الزوجات بأن يخضعن لأزواجهن «في كل شيء»؛ هكذا يُطالب الرجال ببذل أنفسهم من أجل نسائهم، وأن يكون ذلك مستمراً، ودائماً، ونمطياً، ونموذجاً بلا استثناء.

ماذا يحدث إذا اختلفت نظرتنا عن نظرة الإنجيل؟

أي حينما ننظر إلى العلاقات المتبادلة معكوسة. فننظر إلى الخضوع مقابل رئاسة الرجل للمرأة على مثال رئيس العمل مع مرؤوسيه، أو المطالبة باحترام الزوج على أساس دونية المرأة واستعلاء الرجل. فالنتيجة هنا هي نفس النتيجة كما يحدث في المكاتب والوظائف. فالرئيس قد لا يعجبه أداء المرؤوس، فيعفيه أو يطرده من العمل؛ والمرؤوس قد لا يعجبه ما يتقاضاه من مرتب أو نوع العمل أو درجة الوظيفة، فيستقيل عن العمل. وينفصل الرئيس عن المرؤوس، والمرؤوس عن الرئيس؛ ويذهب كل واحد إلى حال سبيله، وتنتهي العلاقة بين الاثنين. وهذا ما يُسمَّى في الحياة الزوجية ”الطلاق“ إذا أخطأنا وعكسنا العلاقات المتبادلة حسب الإنجيل.

أما إذا كانت العلاقات المتبادلة في وضعها الروحي الصحيح، فلن يحدث هذا. إذ سيكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً، مكتملاً ومتناغماً، رأس وجسد، وما جمعه الله لن يُفرِّقه إنسان، لا هنا على الأرض، ولا هناك في الحياة الأخرى؛ بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء، ويصير الزوجان صورة وشهادة لاتحاد المسيح مع كنيسته.

والمجد لله في كل شيء.

**** الفرح ثمرة الروح القدس ********************

[في الساعة (التي رجع فيها التلاميذ من الإرسالية مغمورين بالفرح)، تهلَّل يسوع بالروح القدس وقال: «أشكرك أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض» (لو 10: 21)... لقد رأى يسوع أن كثيرين قد أُسِروا بفعل الروح القدس الذي منحه لأُناس كانوا مستحقين له، والذين ألزمهم بأن يشرعوا في العمل المقدس الذي للكرازة الإلهية. لقد رأى معجزات تتم بواسطتهم، ثم رأى بالتالي أنه بشخصه هو نفسه، قد بدأ الخلاص في العالم، الخلاص الذي بالإيمان، من أجل هذا فقد «تهلَّل بالروح القدس» بسبب قوة وأعمال الروح القدس.

... لقد قدَّمهم (تلاميذه) بعد أن أنعم عليهم بموهبة العمل المستمدة من الروح القدس... هؤلاء التلاميذ بعد أن أجروا كثيراً من الآيات، رجعوا قائلين: «يا رب، حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا باسمك» (لو 10: 17). من أجل هذا إذ أدرك المسيح تماماً أن مُرسَليه قد صنعوا خيراً لكثيرٍ من الناس واختبروا مجده أكثر من الآخرين، امتلأ فرحاً وتهليلاً. وإذ هو صالح ومُحب للبشر ويتوق إلى أن الكل يخلصون؛ سُرَّ برجوع الضالين، والإنارة لأولئك الجالسين في الظلمة].

************************* (القديس كيرلس الكبير- عظة 56 على إنجيل لوقا


----------



## philanthropist (8 سبتمبر 2015)

أول أساس للسلام العائلي هو أنَّ الزواج المسيحي ”سرٌّ“ كنسي، أي أن في هذا السرِّ، يُكلَّل الزواج الطبيعي البشري بحلول الروح القدس على العروسين ليُتمِّم اتحادهما معاً ومع المسيح، فيصيران جسداً واحداً كاملاً متكاملاً، أي رأس وجسد، على مثال المسيح والكنيسة: الزوج الرأس، والزوجة الجسد؛ كمثال المسيح الرأس، والكنيسة الجسد.

وتعبير ”جسد واحد“، يعني جسداً متكاملاً أي ”جسد“ مع ”رأس“. وهو تشبيه رمزي مأخوذ من نموذج الجسد البشري الذي فيه يتكوَّن الجسد من رأس وجسد.

وأحياناً يُساء فهم الرموز والتشبيهات، حيث تُحمَّل بأكثر مما هو مقصود منها. فكثيراً ما يُفهم من أن الرجل رأس المرأة، أن الرجل هو الرئيس، والمرأة هي ”المرؤوس“؛ على مثال ما هو قائم في الوظائف والشركات، وكأن المقصود هو أن الرجل ”رئيس“ أو ”مدير“ أو ”قائد“ المرأة. ولكن تشبيه ”الرأس“ و”الجسد“ أبعد ما يكون عن هذا المفهوم الإداري. وقد أعطى القديس بولس الأساس الروحي لهذا التشبيه في رسالة أفسس - الأصحاح الخامس. لذلك لابد أن نقرأ ما كتبه الوحي الإلهي حتى نفهم الأبعاد الروحية لتشبيه ”الرأس“ و”الجسد“.

علاقات متبادلة:

يبدأ الأصحاح الخامس من رسالة أفسس بآيات موجَّهة لكل المؤمنين والمؤمنات: «فكونوا متمثِّلين بالله كأولاد أحباء. واسلكوا في المحبة، كما أحبنا المسيح أيضاً، وأسلم نفسه لأجلنا قرباناً وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة» (أف 5: 2،1). هاتان الآيتان في الواقع ذات صلة هامة بالآيات اللاحقة عن سرِّ الزيجة المسيحية.

فإذا انتقلنا إلى الأعداد من 18-21، نجد أنها ما زالت موجَّهة إلى عموم المؤمنين والمؤمنات، ولكنها أيضاً تحمل معاني رمزية متصلة بالآيات اللاحقة عن مفهوم ”الرأس“ و”الجسد“ في جسد سرِّ الزيجة:

+ «ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة، بل امتلئوا بالروح. مُكلِّمين بعضكم بعضاً بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية، مُترنِّمين ومُرتِّلين في قلوبكم للرب. شاكرين على كل شيء، في اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح، لله والآب. خاضعين بعضكم لبعض في خوف الله».

فلننتبه إلى الأمر الأخير: «خاضعين بعضكم لبعض في خوف الله».

هذه الوصية الأخيرة موجَّهة لعموم المؤمنين والمؤمنات، لكن الآية اللاحقة لهذه الوصية، نجدها في النص اليوناني موجَّهة للنساء ولكن دون ذِكر فعل ”الخضوع“ في الجملة. وكأن القديس بولس يذكر الجملة الثانية مرتبطة بالآية السابقة بما تحمله من فعل ”الخضوع“، وكأنه يقول: ”خاضعين بعضكم لبعض في خوف الله، النساء لرجالهن، كما للرب“.

نسوق هذا الشرح لنُبيِّن قصد الوحي الإلهي من وصية خضوع المؤمنين لبعضهم البعض في خوف الله، أنه يقصد هنا بالتخصيص خضوع النساء لأزواجهن. وهو هنا يشرح نوع هذا الخضوع بأنه مثل خضوع الإنسان للمسيح. فهو ليس خضوع المرؤوس لرئيس العمل، ولا خضوع العبد للسيِّد؛ بل هو خضوع المحبة، كمثل خضوعنا جميعاً للمسيح عن محبة وتسليم إرادي.

ومن خضوع المحبة الإرادي ننتقل لنفحص:

قانون العلاقة المتبادلة بين ”الرأس“ و”الجسد“ في سرِّ الزيجة:

ولكي نوضِّح تفاصيل هذه العلاقة المتبادلة بين ”الرأس“ و”الجسد“، نضع أمام القارئ كل تشبيه أمام التشبيه المقابل له حسب نظرة الإنجيل:

                                    (الزوجة)                               (الزوج)

                                    1. جسد               ==>             رأس

                                    2. خضوع           ==>              بَذْل

                                    3. مهابة واحترام   ==>            محبة

هذه التشبيهات المرتبطة بعضها لبعض تبيِّن سمات العلاقة المتبادلة بين الرجل وامرأته، بنفس هذا الترتيب والتقابُل الذي شرحه الإنجيل.
والآن ننتقل إلى الآيات المختصة بسرِّ الزيجة (الآيات 22-33):

+ «أيها النساء اخضعْنَ لرجالكُنَّ، كما للرب. لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضاً رأس الكنيسة، وهو مُخلِّص الجسد.

ولكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح، كذلك النساء لرجالهنَّ في كل شيء.

أيها الرجال أحبُّوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح أيضاً الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها، لكي يُقدِّسها مُطهِّراً إيَّاها بغسْل الماء بالكلمة، لكي يُحضرها لنفسه كنيسةً مجيدة، لا دنس فيها ولا غَضْنَ، أو شيء من مثل ذلك، بل تكون مُقدَّسة وبلا عيب.

كذلك يجب على الرجال أن يحبُّوا نساءهم كأجسادهم. مَن يحب امرأته يُحِبُّ نفسه. فإنه لم يُبغِض أحدٌ جسده قط، بل يَقُوتُه ويُربِّيه، كما الرب أيضاً (يقوت ويُربِّي) الكنيسة. لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه.

من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأُمه ويلتصق (أو ”ويتَّحد“ - في الترجمة العربية الحديثة) بامرأته، ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً. هذا السرُّ عظيمٌ، ولكنني أنا أقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة.

وأما أنتم الأفراد فليُحِبَّ كلُّ واحد امرأته هكذا كنفسه، وأما المرأة فَلْتَهَبْ (أو ”فلتحترم“ - كما في الترجمة العربية الحديثة) رجلها».

وهنا نشرح الثلاث الوصايا المزدوجة:

1 - الجسد / الرأس. الزوجة الجسد، والزوج الرأس. والاثنان يُكوِّنان جسداً واحداً مكتملاً. وعلى مثال الجسد البشري، فالرأس فيه هو الذي يحمل همَّ حياة الإنسان، لأن في داخله ما يُحرِّك به باقي الجسد ويحفظه ويحميه وينذره ويُنبِّهه... إلخ. فالعينان، والأُذنان، والأنف، والفم، ثم المخ بكل ما يحويه من مراكز الانتباه والفهم والإنذار وتحريك الأعضاء وأجهزة الجسم المختلفة وحماية الجسد من الأخطار وصيانته وحفظه، إلى آخر وظائف المخ بمراكزه الحسَّاسة بداخله؛ كل هذا يُمثِّل الجسد البشري ككل.

أما الجسد، من جهةٍٍ، فهو الذي يخضع لعمل الرأس (بمعنى الاستجابة، سواء كانت إرادية أو لا إرادية، لكل الإشارات التي يرسلها الرأس لكل الأجهزة التي في داخل الجسد)؛ ومن جهةٍ أخرى، فالجسد هو الذي يحمل الرأس ويُكمِّل عمله ويُعطيه اكتماله بخضوعه.

وهنا لا يمكن أن نقول إن الرأس أعظم من الجسد، ولا الجسد أقل اعتباراً من الرأس، بل الاثنان متكاملان، وخضوع الجسد لتعليمات الرأس لا يحمل أي معنى للدونية أو العبودية أو القِلَّة من جانب الجسد؛ بل الاكتمال وحفظ توازن الحياة لدى الإنسان ككلٍّ، ودوام نموِّه وممارسته حياته.

2 - الخضوع / البذل، على مثال بَذْل المسيح وتسليمه نفسه من أجل خلاص وحياة الكنيسة جسده. فالتزام الزوج بالبذل واجبٌ أكثر ثقلاً وعطاءً وتضحيةً، وسيُقابله حتماً خضوع المحبة من جانب المرأة.

3 - المهابة والاحترام / المحبة. فاحترام الزوجة لزوجها يُقابله المحبة من جانب الزوج شبَّهها القديس بولس كمثل محبة الرجل لنفسه ولجسده تماماً.

هذه العلاقات المتبادلة بالصورة المحدَّدة التي شرحناها في الثلاث النقاط السابقة، هي التي تحدِّد أساس السلام العائلي، وليس أفكارنا نحن. فكثيرون من الناس مثلاً يظنون أن الخضوع أي خضوع المرأة للرجل هو لأن الرجل رأس المرأة. لكن العلاقة المتبادلة الصحيحة هي أن خضوع المرأة مُتبادَل مع بَذْل الرجل نفسه من أجل امرأته. واحترام الزوجة لزوجها وإعطاؤه المهابة اللازمة، ليس لأنها امرأة وهو الرجل، ولكن لأن الزوج يحبها كمثل نفسه وجسده هو، وهو يبذل نفسه من أجلها، وهكذا... إلخ.

لذلك لا يصح أن يرفع الرجل شعار هذه الآيات عن الخضوع بسبب كونه رأس المرأة، أو عن المهابة والاحترام التي يجب أن تُعطيها الزوجة له، في أوقات الأزمات والخلافات، كسند له في تثبيت وضعه أو الدفاع عن رأيه؛ بل على الزوج أن يُعِدَّ نفسه دائماً لأن يبذل نفسه من أجل امرأته، وأن ينظر إليها كما ينظر إلى جسده ونفسه، حتى تكتمل العلاقة المتبادَلة بخضوع امرأته ومهابتها واحترامها له. فكما يُطالب الإنجيل الزوجات بأن يخضعن لأزواجهن «في كل شيء»؛ هكذا يُطالب الرجال ببذل أنفسهم من أجل نسائهم، وأن يكون ذلك مستمراً، ودائماً، ونمطياً، ونموذجاً بلا استثناء.

ماذا يحدث إذا اختلفت نظرتنا عن نظرة الإنجيل؟

أي حينما ننظر إلى العلاقات المتبادلة معكوسة. فننظر إلى الخضوع مقابل رئاسة الرجل للمرأة على مثال رئيس العمل مع مرؤوسيه، أو المطالبة باحترام الزوج على أساس دونية المرأة واستعلاء الرجل. فالنتيجة هنا هي نفس النتيجة كما يحدث في المكاتب والوظائف. فالرئيس قد لا يعجبه أداء المرؤوس، فيعفيه أو يطرده من العمل؛ والمرؤوس قد لا يعجبه ما يتقاضاه من مرتب أو نوع العمل أو درجة الوظيفة، فيستقيل عن العمل. وينفصل الرئيس عن المرؤوس، والمرؤوس عن الرئيس؛ ويذهب كل واحد إلى حال سبيله، وتنتهي العلاقة بين الاثنين. وهذا ما يُسمَّى في الحياة الزوجية ”الطلاق“ إذا أخطأنا وعكسنا العلاقات المتبادلة حسب الإنجيل.

أما إذا كانت العلاقات المتبادلة في وضعها الروحي الصحيح، فلن يحدث هذا. إذ سيكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً، مكتملاً ومتناغماً، رأس وجسد، وما جمعه الله لن يُفرِّقه إنسان، لا هنا على الأرض، ولا هناك في الحياة الأخرى؛ بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء، ويصير الزوجان صورة وشهادة لاتحاد المسيح مع كنيسته.

والمجد لله في كل شيء.

**** الفرح ثمرة الروح القدس ********************

[في الساعة (التي رجع فيها التلاميذ من الإرسالية مغمورين بالفرح)، تهلَّل يسوع بالروح القدس وقال: «أشكرك أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض» (لو 10: 21)... لقد رأى يسوع أن كثيرين قد أُسِروا بفعل الروح القدس الذي منحه لأُناس كانوا مستحقين له، والذين ألزمهم بأن يشرعوا في العمل المقدس الذي للكرازة الإلهية. لقد رأى معجزات تتم بواسطتهم، ثم رأى بالتالي أنه بشخصه هو نفسه، قد بدأ الخلاص في العالم، الخلاص الذي بالإيمان، من أجل هذا فقد «تهلَّل بالروح القدس» بسبب قوة وأعمال الروح القدس.

... لقد قدَّمهم (تلاميذه) بعد أن أنعم عليهم بموهبة العمل المستمدة من الروح القدس... هؤلاء التلاميذ بعد أن أجروا كثيراً من الآيات، رجعوا قائلين: «يا رب، حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا باسمك» (لو 10: 17). من أجل هذا إذ أدرك المسيح تماماً أن مُرسَليه قد صنعوا خيراً لكثيرٍ من الناس واختبروا مجده أكثر من الآخرين، امتلأ فرحاً وتهليلاً. وإذ هو صالح ومُحب للبشر ويتوق إلى أن الكل يخلصون؛ سُرَّ برجوع الضالين، والإنارة لأولئك الجالسين في الظلمة].

************************* (القديس كيرلس الكبير- عظة 56 على إنجيل لوقا


----------

